# Baja Beetle Conversion



## Zmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I've had this 2001 VW Beetle, it has 97K miles on it and I've decided to make it a baja. I am starting to save money and plan on buying things to create this New Beetle Baja like a few others have. 

> Diesel Geek Aluminum Skid Plate 
> Metal Nerd 2 Inch Lift Kit 
> VR6 Front Springs 
> Jetta Wagon Rear Springs 
> AT2 215/65/16 Tires 
> Custom Front and Rear Bumper 

I'm getting my headliner door fabrics on my car replaced cause its falling out. Both my headlights have little plastic pieces broken in them (thanks dad lol) so they don't stay in all the way. So they're being replaced too. Gonna add some cool decals on the sides and some black/silver seat covers to match the outside. 

> Pair of Headlights (Globes) 
> Seat Covers 
> Decals 
> Headliner and Door Fabrics 

In all it'll be about $1500-2000, but it'll be worth it in the end for me at least. The car will look alot better and will be easier to sell in the future due to the type of offroad community I have. 

I need to find the best way to go about this. If the community here could help point me in the right direction, I would fully appreciate the help.


----------



## mullardel34 (Sep 26, 2011)

On the subject of the DieselGeek PanzerPlate belly-pan; excellent plan! We've got these all-aluminum belly-pans on our New Beetle as well as our pair of Audi A4's; it's great to be able to go ripping-around in the winter without fear of ice-chunks/road-debris punching a hole in any of the low-hanging, expensive engine/drive-train components. Our 2000 VW New Beetle almost lost it's oil-pan to road-debris (before we purchased the car used); some serious work was necessary to remove the bent bolts holding the damaged engine/transmission mount. Thanks to our freshly-installed PanzerPlate kit, that won't happen again...  

Be certain to get the "Full Metal Jacket" version of the PanzerPlate kit for your Bug; this kit includes the aluminum engine-bay side-skirts in addition to the aluminum belly-pan. The added protection is way worth the bucks (which is only a little bit more than purchasing the plastic/composite OEM belly-pan and engine-bay side-skirts). Here's the URL: 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/product_p/pp-dlxmk4.htm​ 
Don't leave your Bug's precious parts dangling...


----------



## Zmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

mullardel34 said:


> On the subject of the DieselGeek PanzerPlate belly-pan; excellent plan! We've got these all-aluminum belly-pans on our New Beetle as well as our pair of Audi A4's; it's great to be able to go ripping-around in the winter without fear of ice-chunks/road-debris punching a hole in any of the low-hanging, expensive engine/drive-train components. Our 2000 VW New Beetle almost lost it's oil-pan to road-debris (before we purchased the car used); some serious work was necessary to remove the bent bolts holding the damaged engine/transmission mount. Thanks to our freshly-installed PanzerPlate kit, that won't happen again...
> 
> Be certain to get the "Full Metal Jacket" version of the PanzerPlate kit for your Bug; this kit includes the aluminum engine-bay side-skirts in addition to the aluminum belly-pan. The added protection is way worth the bucks (which is only a little bit more than purchasing the plastic/composite OEM belly-pan and engine-bay side-skirts). Here's the URL:
> 
> ...


 Haha thanks bro, that was on my list. Appreciate it though. :laugh: Come on peeps, need more advice. :wave:


----------

